# PUPPY WITH OVERBITE?



## ElaineK (Nov 10, 2006)

A puppy I am looking at to buy has an overbite. The breeder told me it is hardly noticable and her vet said it should not be problem, but I'm wondering what the effects, if any, should be considered? I am not purchasing the dog to be a show dog, only as a second pet in our home.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

An overbite should not be a problem if you are not planning to show your dog. . I have had dogs in the past that have had overbites and I never had a problem with any of them.

David


----------



## ElaineK (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for that information. I am planning on driving tomorrow to see him up close and personal and just wanted to be prepared if I decide he is for me. My other Hav had a problem with his coloring (pigmenation) after I got him home and the breeder didn't disclose this to me. It's not a problem either because he is not a show dog but very noticable with one black rimmed eye and the other very pink. Think the breeder should have told me about it, so this time, I want to be able to ask the right questions...Thanks again.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I have a puppy with an overbite...*

if it's severe there are potential costs...we're still waiting to see when his adult teeth come in....

Here's a link to my question and answers...
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1158&highlight=parrot+mouth

Good luck!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Elaine,
If this is the same puppy/breeder as the thread about not letting you visit her home---I definitely would not consider this pup.

I think some have an overbite and it's not a big deal--but for others,it could not pan out as well.

If that breeder isn't letting you see the dogs in her home--it could be a puppy mill situation or something.Not good.We hope you find a good healthy puppy.......Julie and Quincyeace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, I'm wondering the same thing. If it's these two things now, the refusal to allowing you to visit and the overbite, it does sound like it might be enough reason to look elsewhere. 

I'll always remember that woman I wrote to who had many Hav and Hav crosses for sale on that pet website, can't remember which one now... anyway, she'd said that the pup was missing some toes because the dam had chewed them off. The dam was just 'a little upset' but all was well and the pup had no problems whatsoever. Um....... hello?? I got so ticked off and told her so that she never responded after that. She said "that's just what some dogs do!" yeah...... right ! All this to say that when it's one problem, then it's another, and another...... well, you begin to realize you can't really trust this breeder's input at all! 

Be careful, Elaine.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Yes--
I remember that too Marj!
What a crazy woman she was ! :crazy:

Whatever you decide Elaine-just be careful.A healthy puppy in the long run is cheaper then the puppy mill puppy,or an unhealthy one.Vet bills can be huge-as I'm sure you know.Best of luck to you :hug:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

There was a lady in our area who would not let me come look at her puppies, she was always going to call me back when it was convenient. She talked about people posing as buyers only to come and steal her puppies, or puppy farm buyers. This lady was running an ad in the Atlanta paper to sell her pups. I'm really glad she didn't call or I may not have got my Smarty. Thing is she works in the same field as I do and would only have had to make one call and confirmed who I was.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

My puppy has a pretty severe overbite (about which the breeder informed me, but treated as no big deal---he's obviously not for show), and it hasn't been a problem in any way for him, so far (he's 11mos old). We actually find it endearing & part of his charm, but I would want a professional opinion (ie, one or more vet) if I were you. Because there can be problems with eating and teeth development. See the other thread that Trish posted, too.


----------



## ElaineK (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the wonderful advice. I am bypassing this breeder and will continue shopping. Just too many negative things going on with her and I feel as you all do, better to be safe then sorry.... Thanks for all the "good" advice. It's wonderful having this kind of forum to share information.

Barney 's Mama!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

With all the warning signs you've felt, this is probably the best thing. You'll find your perfect puppy, Elaine.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Probably the best thing Elaine - your forever puppy is waiting out there for you!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My Shelby has an underbite. It wasn't noticeable when I got her at 11 weeks, but has become more pronounced. But she will be one yr next month, and she doesn't have a problem, so far.


----------

